
Quasistatic Cavity Resonance for Ubiquitous Wireless Power Transfer - jonbaer
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0169045
======
nickparker
This paper is from Disney research, and they have a more approachable write-up
with a demo video here:

[https://www.disneyresearch.com/publication/quasistatic-
cavit...](https://www.disneyresearch.com/publication/quasistatic-cavity-
resonance-for-ubiquitous-wireless-power-transfer/)

~~~
bringtheaction
Disney Research. Would this be because they are interested in wireless power
for Disney Land and/or Disney World, or do Disney also R&D without a goal in
mind?

~~~
ttoinou
Yes they have a big R&D department. IIRC they also research computer vision
for example

~~~
deepnotderp
And robotics. But I suppose that has a more direct application for Disney.

------
genpfault
> Finally, a detailed safety analysis shows that up to 1900 watts can be
> transmitted to a coil receiver enabling safe and ubiquitous wireless power.

What...what happens _after_ 1900 W?

~~~
gonzo
Safety standards for long-term exposure are exceeded

------
kbaker
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13663193](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13663193)

------
rootw0rm
I haven't quite grokked the whole paper yet, but the claimed efficiency seems
fairly impressive. They are working with decent amounts of power though and I
would like to see more research into biological effects.

------
xt00
But does my cell phone work inside this room? seems like it would be shielded
heavily..

------
FlyingSideKick
So how does this compare to the techniques used by Energous to charge devices
at a distance?

------
hossbeast
This is a year old. Any movement on this technology since publication?

------
c3534l
I don't know what any of that means, but that is quite the impressive title.
It really sticks to the back of your throat.

